# Unable to update 7.1 because of freebsd-update bug



## slikts (Mar 17, 2011)

Some time ago I recieved a notice that support for 7.1 was near its end and that I should update. I carefully studied the handbook and started the update process, but freebsd-update required me to manually merge file after file from the /etc directory, and most of the time the changes affected only the versioning tags of the files. I wasn't sure if this was normal so I just kept going and merged a lot of them, but it was time-consuming and also irritating, so I didn't finish. How can I update the freebsd-update script so that it would work properly?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry I cannot help with your specific question as I do not use freebsd-update; however I've UPDATING notes which suggest in the process of updating to 
	
	



```
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/mergemaster; sh ./mergemaster -piPcv
```
... If you run mergemaster now, with those switches, it might fix if anything is broken. (If you know the keys, l==install left file lines, r==install right file lines (if merging) etc etc.  Easy only after the first few times.


----------



## slikts (Mar 18, 2011)

/usr/src is empty for me, though.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 18, 2011)

It must be extracted. If you still have the CD or ISO image, it can be found in a directory called src. I don't remember the exact path.

Run the included script:
`# ./install.sh all`


----------

